# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Privacy Screen ideas on top of Brick fence?

## D2R

Hi Guys, looking for ideas for adding a privacy screen on top of a brick side fence. 
Not sure if it would be a good idea or not to mount something on top of the brick or just try to use screening plants on our side.  
Previous neighbours had a nice hedge (up to the height of the steel pipe work in pic). New neighbours filled in the pool and took the hedge down.   
Issue is on their side they are at waist height  and now looking down on us and across to our pool area. 
New neighbours are now leasing the property so more important to do something.  
Cheers 
Dave

----------


## joynz

Clumping bamboo - Gracills etc. Creates a tall screen that can be kept narrow and pruned to the height you want.

----------


## D2R

Thanks was starting to lean towards using bamboo.

----------


## Marc

I would go at night time and plant a row of running bamboo on their side ...  :Smilie:

----------


## D2R

Haha very funny 😄. I was seriously considering pulling out what I suspect is a Jacaranda which is planted way too close to the wall on their side. Maybe not a bad idea 😳

----------

